# Sears Pt- SWC/TMS discussion (possible SPOILERS!!)



## TMS_CrewChic (Mar 23, 2004)

DB, not sure how I feel about the little guy that is rolling around on the ground. Making me a little self conscious about that day at Laguna, like I might have done something to cause the laughter.

Yes I am the one who put the bimmerfest stickers on, which I must admit I miss having on the car  

The girl in the front is Will's younger sister who spent the weekend cleaning wheels, poor thing, all those sessions were hard to keep up with on the car, much less for her to keep running back and forth to Toyo and cleaning to keep the cars looking tip top.

I was looking for pictures on the Race Site as well, was tempted to put a picture of one of the 'blessed' women that he had pictures of and say it was me.  

Christy, I would have taken pictures on the grid for you! I get that all the time, guys saying 'hey can you take a picture of my wife/girlfriend/mistress' cause of course they don't want to ask another guy to take it. Hey maybe a new profession.... I have a feeling this crew thing is going to be a lot less fun after this upcoming weekend in Portland with all our 'Competition Adjustments'


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

christy98M3 said:


> I think I figured it out.....enjoy


Thanks for the upside down photo - I was over by turn 9 at the start of the SWC race and all I could see were a mess of caution flags and a tow truck or two.


----------



## TMS_CrewChic (Mar 23, 2004)

See and on the Race Site they say we are so confident that we spend time working on our Quad instead of the cars  

Let's try it again at Laguna this year... hopefully we will have some room to breathe the last race weekend and can chit chat a bit more.

Ali


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

christy98M3 said:


> I think I figured it out.....enjoy


:yikes: Yowsers... what happened to the Bimmerworld car that got flipped upside-down?

Oh... and Bill Auberlen won even with 250lbs of rewards weight? :yikes: Might as well forget about the weight and take some fans along on the ride instead. :eeps:  The fans could even help throw weight around in turns... lean this way... or that way... :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :yikes: Yowsers... what happened to the Bimmerworld car that got flipped upside-down?


http://www.world-challenge.com/news/04press106.html


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> http://www.world-challenge.com/news/04press106.html


Sounds like good times. I need to get my Speed Channel back.  I can't believe all the good racing I'm missing.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Don't feel too bad, all I could see from turn 9 was a blue BMW going off-roading under the pedestrian bridge at turn 2 followed by an explosion of yellow flags. AND the light sucked from where I was. I should have positioned myself by turn 2 where I got the earlier, decent SWC photos. I might have seen something from there


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Watch out what you all say about my aunt (TMS crew chic). I dont wanna have to hurt someone. Haha just playing. 

Christy looks......nice  

Yea but as Ali said, this weekend should be interesting. I wish I could go but things didnt work out.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Laguna Seca is 10/15-17. They're holding the ALMS race on Saturday evening, so I wonder what the SWC schedule will be like?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I finally had a chance to watch the races this weekend. Wow! The best racing I've seen all year!

I have never seen a car flip at the starting line before. The TV coverage was kinda distant. What exactly happened? Did the first bimmerworld car hit the (stalled) first car, then the third car drop kicked him on his head?

Bob Stretch wasn't making any friends in the first race. Imagine what Justin might have done if he wasn't punted. My wife likes rooting for Shauna, and it was a shame to see her having problems in both races. Hopefully her Mazda 6 gets to her soon.

Even the GT race was exciting. It was great to see the Vette keeping up with the Porsche. I like rooting for the Audi's as I was a VW guy before the bimmer. Shame they have those heavy RS6's instead of the S4's they had when they dominated GT.

The second TC race was great, and both my wife and I jumped off the couch and cheered when Bill helped Stretch into the sand. Poetic justice if ever. Oh, and Bob's remarks at the beginning of the race just made my wife steam! Saying he did noting wrong. And then at the end he whacked the Acura and stole the place within the last few feet of the race. Wonder what will happen next race...

All in all, very exciting. Bring on the SWC!!!


----------

